# Hi. Wanting a 10 gallon.



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I've read bigger is better. Everywhere. I know that I don't want a bigger one though. I really only want ONE fish, and 2 shrimps. The fish I want? A Mandarin dragonet, I saw it from Malawian, I first thought he had edited the fish in Photoshop. Then saw it on www.jackspets.com, from Jack's Aquarium. My local Jack's ownership was turned over and is called RBC's but they still take really good care of their fish. I was in there going to buy fish for my FW tanks, and saw the Dragonet there. I wanted to cry lmao. It is SOOOOOO cute and is the most beautiful fish I've EVER seen! So I went there today to do s'more shopping, and LOW AND BEHOLD! He was still there. His old tankmate is gone, and I felt bad cause of it lol. While I was looking they have SW tank setups for $100 including everything, Filter, Skimmer, Air pump, Sand, Live rocks, fake plants (...wooohooo. -_-), lights needed for the live rocks and everything. The only bad thing is it's a 10 gallon. I really only want the Dragonet though. So this is a little rant. I wouldn't be buying him for like.... Another month? lmao. I'm trying to save money and everything. BUT! My dad may want to chip in and we COULD get a 20 gallon! So do you think a 20 gallon would be ok? I know I just ranted about a 10 gallon. So here is my question. Could I have him in a 10 gallon w/ some shrimp? Or should I just forget that, and if I'm going to just get him get the 20 gallon. Thanks!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Mandarin Dragonettes generally starve in captivity unless provided with lots of live food (usually the amphipods and copepods living in/on liverock). Many people recommend at least *100 lbs* of liverock per dragonette, or a well stocked refugium (in either case the system should be allowed to mature for about a year with no predators eating the 'pods).

Melev has a great "quick info" page on Mandarins:
http://www.melevsreef.com/mandarin_care.html

Bob Fenner's WetWebMedia has a bit more in-depth info here:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/mandarins.htm

In my opinion you will have a problem getting a mandarin to live 4 months in even a 20g tank (and thats assuming you start the 20g up with 20lbs of liverock, and run it fishless for 6 months or more before putting the mandarin in, letting the 'pod population grow to high levels before the mandarin wipes them out).

sorry


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

No No! Don't be sorry! Lol Thank you so much! Atleast I'm educated lmao. I just wanted to know people's opinion. Now I know. NOW I FEEL BAD!! He's in like a 10 gallon at my LFS. :: Cries :: NOOOOO!  Sorry, I don't want him to die he's so beautiful. I'll just feel bad for him and admire him from afar. And never buy him. Thanks so much! :-D


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I always think of LFS tanks as subway cars - I don't want to live there, but I can handle it in small doses. Same for the fish in the LFS - they shouldn't be in that size tank for long, but can generally handle it for the week or two it usually takes for them to find a home.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

haha, marty (malwian pro) pulled it off, but he's one of the very few lucky ones that have their mandarins eat prepared foods, he has his in a 10, one thing you can ask is if they can feed the mandarin in front of you at the store to see if it will even eat brine, that way you can have a chance, but i wouldnt really reccomend it unless you get more skilled at this hobby (boy this hobby has taken alot out of me, lol)


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Definately have your lfs feed him in front of you... see if he even takes flake food... if he takes that a 20 gallon would be a good addition to your tank line up . Not to get your hopes up though, finding a mandarin that actually takes flake food is 1 in a 100


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

*Uhmmm*

Hey man gotta tell you. sorry to put a damper on you but 10 gallon will not work for saltwater. Bigger Is ceratinly better. Besides why dont u want a bigger tank? 
The chemistry is way to hard for a beginner.


----------



## guppy_breeder! (Nov 16, 2006)

But i have to disagree. :chair: 

Green Mandarins are one of the most beautiful reef fish in the hobby! They are not affected by ick AKA white spot, which is a added bones! 
*1* Green Mandarin could be kept in a 25gal tank if the following steps are taken.

A- a 25gal tank 
B- A 15gal sump (10gal refugium)
C- A good skimmer
D- If corals are wanted then suitable lighting.
E- 35 LBS of LR and 20 LBS of LS
F- Leave the tank to sit for around 6 weeks to let it cycle
G- Add a clown (or something small) to the tank and let it again sit for 2 weeks
H- Get a Mandarin that eats FROZEN'S! ask the LFS to prove it before you buy

If you can follow these step then yes you can have that darling mandarin at the LFS :fun:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

FYI this post is a year old.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

guppy_breeder! said:


> But i have to disagree. :chair:


----------

